# Great spring hunt!



## hunt4life

I just want to let everyone know that I had a great spring turkey hunt and find out how everyone else did.

I love the spring tirkey hunt for a few big reasons. First, there is very little hunting pressure, which makes it much more relaxing. Second, it seems like a combination of stand hunting for deer and decoy hunting for geese. I set out my decoys in areas that are generally good for deer and then I listen and call. The sound and site of those big gobblers coming in is fantastic. I'm just glad it hasn't caught on too much in ND yet. It feels like I have it all to myself.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I didn't get drawn this year, :sad: but there's always next year.

Nice picture though Dave!!!


----------



## hunt4life

Thanks Chris!

I highly recomend the spring turkey hunt. Although I know it can conflict with the spring goose hunt. Maybe next year we'll have that perfect spring snow line at just the right time to hold the geese in North Dakota instead of South Dakota...and leave time to shoot the spring gobbler. The turkey season runs into May.


----------



## TXNNODAK

I also had a good hunt this week near Spiritwood lake I got a pretty nice Jake he had about a 6 inch beard. This was my first time turkey hunting and it was probably the most fun I had on a hunt.


----------



## Chemo

How difficult is it to get a spring license? In MN I only get a tag about every other year so I am looking for more places to go so I can hunt every year.

By the way what subspecies of turkey do you have in Noth Dakota?


----------

